# Konzept für Internetseite



## ms-networker (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Konzept für die erstellung von Internetseiten, leider finde ich zwar verschiedene, aber die konzentrieren sich in verschiedene Richtungen und nix handfestes. Eventuell hat jemand von euch ein brauchbare Ressource. Ich wäre sehr dankbar.

Beispiel Plan:

- Ziele der Seite
- Zielgruppe die erreicht werden soll
- Umfang
- Programmiertechnik, CMS
- Gliederung, Strukturierung
- Farben, Layout, anlehnung an Coorporated Design
- 3 Beispiele der Konkurenz (was ist gut, was nicht so)

natürlich kann es etwas umfangreicher sein. Vielen Dank

Beste Grüße
ms-networker


----------



## Acriss (31. Juli 2007)

Vllt noch Features wie Animationen, Filme, Forum?
Probleme die auftreten könnten/werden


----------

